# Welcher Schilfersatz ist einigermaßen zahm?



## fermate (12. Okt. 2012)

Typha angustifolia oder Scirpus lacustris oder Carex acutiformis?

Inzwischen ist unser Teich soweit fertig,  dass er bepflanzt werden könnte. 
Es wird ein reiner Pflanzenteich ohne Technik, ca. 8 x 7 m, 1,20 m tief.  
Substrat ist Sand mit wenig Lehm. 
Es ist zwar nicht gerade die passende Jahreszeit, trotzdem habe ich wenigstens __ Wasserpest und __ Hornblatt hineingelegt.

Gerne würde ich noch zwei Gruppen mit hohen Halmen (1m -1,50m) setzen, damit sie im Frühjahr gleich durchstarten können. 
Bei der Auswahl  schwanke ich zwischen  Typha angustifolia, Scirpus lacustris und Carex acutiformis. 
Alle werden als wuchernd beschrieben, ich müsste sie wohl in Gefäße pflanzen, es sei denn, die Ausläufer wären leicht zu entfernen.

Sicher habt ihr Erfahrungen, welche davon am leichtesten in Schach zu halten ist.
Außerdem interessiert mich, welche auch im Winter gut aussieht, sonst wirkt der Teich ja immer lange kahl.

Herzliche Grüße
fermate


----------



## Kolja (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Schilfersatz ist einigermaßen zahm?*

Hallo Fermate,

hier hatte ich mal eine Übersicht erstellt.


----------



## fermate (12. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Schilfersatz ist einigermaßen zahm?*

Oh, danke Kolja,

nach deiner Liste wird es wohl auf Carex hinauslaufen. 
Das sehe ich mir noch mal geauer an.

Liebe Grüße
Fermate


----------



## Limnos (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Schilfersatz ist einigermaßen zahm?*

Hi

Ich könnte auch noch den asiatischen Wasserreis (Zizania) empfehlen. Wächst dichter als __ Schilf hat eine schöne Herbstfärbung. Ist ein ausdauernder Verwandter des schwarzen "Indianerreis" Für außerhalb des Wassers kann man auch das horstig wachsende Raugras (Spodiopogon sibiricus) empfehlen.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## HAnniGAP (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Schilfersatz ist einigermaßen zahm?*

Ich hab viele Pflanzen von Nachbarn und Bekannten bekommen. Auch __ Schilf. Aber welches? Sollte ich es lieber wieder entfernen oder nur etz im Herbst zurück schneiden. Sollte ich auch die Wurzeln zurückschneiden?


----------



## fermate (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Schilfersatz ist einigermaßen zahm?*

Hallo Wolfgang, 
vom Habitus scheint Wasserreis genau das richtige zu sein.

Hast du mit der Pflanze Erfahrung? 
Ist sie wohl auch in Norddeutschland winterhart?
Falls sie wuchert, bekommt man unerwünschte Ausläufer einigermaßen leicht heraus?

Herzliche Grüße
Fermate


----------



## Limnos (13. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Schilfersatz ist einigermaßen zahm?*

Hi

Als sibirische Pflanze dürfte sie auch mit norddeutschem Klima zurechtkommen. Ich habe sie seit vielen Jahren.
Hier ein aktuelles Bild:

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------



## mitch (16. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Schilfersatz ist einigermaßen zahm?*

Hi Fermate,

* Rohrglanzgras* (_Phalaris arundinacea_ L.) schaut auch ganz gut aus 

  links im Bild


----------



## fermate (17. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Schilfersatz ist einigermaßen zahm?*

Hallo Mitch,

stimmt, auf deinen Fotos sieht das __ Rohrglanzgras wirklich sehr gut aus.
Hältst du es im Topf oder ist es frei ausgepflanzt?
Samt es sich aus?
Es darf nicht so tief im Wasser stehen wie der __ Reis, oder? 

Erstmal versuche ich es mit Reis - 
anderseits habe ich ja zwei Ecken für etwas großes Langes ... 

Herzliche Grüße
Maren


----------



## mitch (18. Okt. 2012)

*AW: Welcher Schilfersatz ist einigermaßen zahm?*

Hallo Maren,

das __ Rohrglanzgras ist frei ausgepflanzt wie die meisten Pflanzen in meiner Wasserlandschaft. 



> Samt es sich aus?


  ich sehe immer nur neue Wurzelausläufer  die man schon in Zaum halten sollte. Die Pflanztiefe geht von ca. -20 bis -35 cm. 

probiers ruhig mal aus - ich find es ist ein guter Schilfersatz


----------



## Kolja (30. Juni 2020)

Hallo Mitch,
hast du das __ Rohrglanzgras wirklich so tief gesetzt? Ich habe jetzt immer nur eine Tiefe von -10 gelesen. Wenn du die Erfahrung hast, dass es auch für ca. -20 geht, wäre das wunderbar.


----------



## troll20 (30. Juni 2020)

Kolja schrieb:


> Wenn du die Erfahrung hast, dass es auch für ca. -20 geht, wäre das wunderbar.


Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, stevt das bek ihm wirklich so tief und es wuchert wie eigentlich alles in seinem Teich.


----------



## troll20 (1. Juli 2020)

troll20 schrieb:


> Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, stevt das bek ihm wirklich so tief und es wuchert wie eigentlich alles in seinem Teich.


Na da hat die Autokorrektur Ber ganze Arbeit geleistet. 
Daher nochmal ganz langsam. 
Wenn ich mich recht erinnere, steht das bei ihm wirklich so tief. (Die Stufe war ca 20 - 30 cm unter Wasser) 
Und wuchern tut es auch wie verrückt, so wie eigentlich alles in seinem Teich.
Aber er hat ja auch genügend Düngerproduzenten


----------



## toschbaer (1. Juli 2020)

Hallo,
Wasserschwaden sind sehr geeignet   hier links

in 60cm tiefe    

Bei mir wachsen sie auch bei 1.20m Tiefe und wenn zuviel, lassen sie sich leicht ziehen

Gruß
Friedhelm


----------



## Kolja (1. Juli 2020)

Hallo René, hallo Friedhelm,

danke für Eure Antworten.

ich probiere Phalaris dann einfach aus. Es kommt bei mir in einen Kübel, zusammen mit Typha gracilis so kann ich das schon kontrollieren

Wasserschwaden ist schön, aber für mich ist er zu  hoch. Die Proportionen würden nicht stimmen.


----------



## Tottoabs (4. Juli 2020)

Ich habe wilden __ Reis.


----------



## Haggard (4. Juli 2020)

Es gibt auch gestreiftes __ Schilf, das wächst deutlich langsamer.


----------

